# the perfect angle



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Got this in an email and thought I would share


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

Oh...my that sure is...something


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Abracadabra!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She's thinking, "Woo Hoo! Black IS slimming!" :lol: :lol:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Man....that's some long neck on that cat :lol:


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Haha that is funny, thanks for the laugh :lol:


----------



## SimplyTriss (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow, I can imagine a giraffe-cat.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I think that is two cats! :lol:


----------



## hazelnut (Dec 17, 2006)

Ha ha! That's awesome... Thank you for sharing!


----------

